# overlay qualche consciglio

## mattylux

salve

per la prima vorrei provare a usare gli  overlay di gentoo, vorrei qualche qualche consciglio da parte vostra su quale servizio usare e come..

la procedura che ho seguito emergere layman, a seguire layman -L per l'intero elenco di tutti gli overlay presenti.. 

e qui che vorrei un po di chiarezza. per esempio io vorrei installarmi avant-window-navigator-0.4.0 , come overlay ho inserito  layman -a zugaina e layman -a desktop-effects, ho lanciato emerge --sync e  fatto una ricerca dei pacchetti se ora erano presenti emerge --search avant

il risultato 

```
*  gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: 0.3.2.1

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      https://launchpad.net/awn

      Description:   Fully customizable dock for the Free desktop

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 CCPL-Attribution-ShareAlike-3.0

*  gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      https://launchpad.net/awn-extras

      Description:   Applets for Avant Window Navigator

      License:       GPL-2 GPL-3 LGPL-2.1 BSD CCPL-Attribution-ShareAlike-3.0
```

quando vado per lanciare  emerge -av gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator

questo è il risultato

```

Calculatin[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-0.3.2.1  USE="gnome -debug -doc -vala -xfce" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic[gconf=]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-0.3.90 (masked by: missing keyword)

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-9999" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

ho inserito su /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic **

gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator **

gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras **

```

ma quando vado per emerge il tutto mi da questo errore

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12  USE="-doc -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999  USE="gnome -debug -gconf -glade -gnome-vfs -xfce" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-9999 [0.3.2.1] USE="-debug -doc -gconf% (-gnome%*) (-vala%) (-xfce%)" 0 kB [0=>1]                                                                                            

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12

 * gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 ...

 * econf: updating gobject-introspection-0.9.12/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gobject-introspection-0.9.12/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-static --disable-tests --disable-gtk-doc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for the suffix of shared libraries... .so

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GIO_UNIX... yes

checking for SCANNER... yes

checking for FFI... yes

checking size of char... 1

checking size of short... 2

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long... 4

checking for GIREPO... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-check

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-mkpdf

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for working strtod... yes

checking for memchr... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoull... yes

checking for backtrace... yes

checking for backtrace_symbols... yes

checking whether Python support is requested... checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.5... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.6

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for glib source directory to use for documentation... 

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gir/Makefile

config.status: creating girepository/Makefile

config.status: creating giscanner/Makefile

config.status: creating giscanner/config.py

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/offsets/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/scanner/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/repository/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/warn/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/Makefile

config.status: creating gobject-introspection-1.0.pc

config.status: creating gobject-introspection-no-export-1.0.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'

Making all in girepository

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/girepository'

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gdump.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giarginfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gibaseinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gicallableinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giconstantinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gienuminfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gierrordomaininfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gifieldinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gifunctioninfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-ginvoke.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giinterfaceinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giobjectinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gipropertyinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giregisteredtypeinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-girepository.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-girffi.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gisignalinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gistructinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gitypelib.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-gitypeinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-giunioninfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_1_0_la-givfuncinfo.lo

  CC     libgirepository_parser_la-girmodule.lo

  CC     libgirepository_parser_la-girnode.lo

  CC     libgirepository_parser_la-giroffsets.lo

  CC     libgirepository_parser_la-girparser.lo

  CC     libgirepository_parser_la-girwriter.lo

  CCLD   libgirepository-1.0.la

  CCLD   libgirepository-parser.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/girepository'

Making all in giscanner

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner'

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner'

  CC     libgiscanner_la-sourcescanner.lo

  CC     libgiscanner_la-scannerlexer.lo

  CC     libgiscanner_la-scannerparser.lo

  CC     _giscanner_la-giscannermodule.lo

  CCLD   libgiscanner.la

  CCLD   _giscanner.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner'

Making all in tools

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/tools'

  CC     g_ir_compiler-compiler.o

  CC     g_ir_generate-generate.o

  GEN    g-ir-scanner

  GEN    g-ir-annotation-tool

  CCLD   g-ir-generate

  CCLD   g-ir-compiler

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/tools'

Making all in gir

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/gir'

  GISCAN GLib-2.0.gir

  GICOMP DBus-1.0.gir

  GICOMP cairo-1.0.gir

  GICOMP fontconfig-2.0.gir

  GICOMP freetype2-2.0.gir

  GICOMP GL-1.0.gir

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../tools/g-ir-scanner", line 43, in <module>

    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>

    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner/dumper.py", line 26, in <module>

    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 26, in <module>

    from xml.etree.cElementTree import parse

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/etree/cElementTree.py", line 3, in <module>

    from _elementtree import *

ImportError: No module named _elementtree

make[2]: *** [GLib-2.0.gir] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  GICOMP libxml2-2.0.gir

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/gir'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3586:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1760:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3586:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1760:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12'

```

questo ImportError: No module named _elementtree

```
 equery b _elementtree.so 

[ Searching for file(s) _elementtree.so in *... ]

app-office/openoffice-bin-3.2.1 (/usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.2/program/python-core-2.6.1/lib/lib-dynload/_elementtree.so)

dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4 (/usr/lib/python3.1/lib-dynload/_elementtree.so)
```

----------

## mattylux

allora ho risolto in parte questo ImportError: No module named _elementtree 

ora questo 

```
>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 from desktop-effects

 * Package:    x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999

 * Repository: desktop-effects

 * Maintainer: desktop-effects@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc gnome kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr update start -->

 *    repository: lp:libdesktop-agnostic

Tree is up to date at revision 398.

 * exporting ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/work/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/work/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 ...

Configuring libdesktop-agnostic 0.3.90

Checking for program gcc                 : ok /usr/bin/gcc 

Checking for program cpp                 : ok /usr/bin/cpp 

Checking for program ar                  : ok /usr/bin/ar 

Checking for program ranlib              : ok /usr/bin/ranlib 

Checking for gcc                         : ok  

Checking for program msgfmt              : ok /usr/bin/msgfmt 

Checking for program intltool-merge      : ok /usr/bin/intltool-merge 

Checking for header locale.h             : ok 

Checking for program python              : ok /usr/bin/python 

Checking for program valac               : not found 

 error: The program valac could not be found

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 failed:

 *   Could not configure libdesktop-agnostic.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4554:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./waf configure --prefix=/usr --config-backends=${cfg} --desktop-entry-backends=${de} --vfs-backends=${vfs} ${myconf} || die "Could not configure ${PN}."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/work/libdesktop-agnostic-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999 failed:

 *   Could not configure libdesktop-agnostic.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4554:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./waf configure --prefix=/usr --config-backends=${cfg} --desktop-entry-backends=${de} --vfs-backends=${vfs} ${myconf} || die "Could not configure ${PN}."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999/work/libdesktop-agnostic-9999'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, io eviterei di installare le versioni -9999

 *Quote:*   

> >> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/libdesktop-agnostic-9999

 

ci sarà un motivo per cui sono hard masked.

comunque:

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for program valac               : not found 

 

ti manca questo. ma non saprei che pacchetto sia.

----------

## Onip

appartiene a dev-lang/vala.

Inoltre quoto, smaschera solamente le versioni con keyword (e la -9999 non ce l'ha). Inoltre l'overlay zugaina, per awn, non serve a niente...

----------

